# A must See - Eye was amazed!



## brewermoe (Apr 24, 2015)

ok, my apologies if this turns out to be a repost ... (ha! made a funny!) but you gotta see this !


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's pretty cool


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Too creepy for my taste, basically didn't get past the introduction. Definitely not my cuppa.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, saw it within an hour of Frank posting that video - pretty cool stuff.

David


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not a turner but that was fun to watch.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I also seen it on an earlier post, and I think it’s very unique


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Frank's work is always excellent, fun too. N


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very clever, I enjoyed watching it.


----------

